# Problems pairing Canon 6D and Smartphone



## Gjako (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I hope you can give me a hand here. 
I´m having problems when connecting the Canon 6D to an Android smartphone (using EOS remote), sometime it works fine, but others, it cannot connect via Wi-Fi.
The smartphone recognizes the camera in the Wi-Fi settings, I try to connect, but nothing happens ( it´s getting really annoying).

Do you have the same problem?

Thank you very much for your help! 

Daniel


----------



## Badger (Dec 27, 2012)

No problem with the iPhone 5. Check this out, it might help.
EOS Remote App | Canon 6D | Wifi Wireless | Set-up & Basic Shooting


----------



## MalkyB (Dec 28, 2012)

Having the same problems as Gjako,

I can get connection to smartphone via home hub local network but cannot get direct Wi fi connection as in Badgers You Tube vid.. 
I have also tried off a I-Pad same results..

Anyone else with same problem


----------



## Gjako (Jan 6, 2013)

Problem not solved yet, I´m having the same problem as MalkyB, I can access the camera through Infrastructure Mode (wifi hub) but not directly with mi Smartphone, I don't know if its a smartphone problem or what (using a Sony Xperia go with Android Gingerbread).

It´s strange, because if i connect my laptop to the Wifi signal that the camera is emitting, and at the same time I connect my Smartphone to the Camera, There is no problem at all, the Smartphone connects immediately, but as soon as i disconnect the laptop to the camera, the Smarpthone connection goes off, always checking for the IP address.

MalkyB, did you solved the problem?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 6, 2013)

No issues with all my ios devices, smooth as butter. But my two android devices have the same issue with recognizing but not connecting. What android version is everyone using anyway? Both my android tablet and cell phone are older... 2.3


----------



## Gjako (Jan 7, 2013)

Problem solved, the solution was the upgrade to Ice Cream Sandwich from Gingerbread and now it connects without problems.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 7, 2013)

I know you've solved your issue, but a couple other quirks I've noticed:
-it's either/or for the camera when wifi is active and you're trying to use the USB connection for the full-size files. You can't have both connections simultaneously- Wifi needs to be disabled before connecting the cord.

-there seems to be a time limit for connecting to the phone when first turning the camera on. If you try to make the connection several minutes later (yes, the camera is still powered on)- the camera has sometimes already "given up" and needs to be powered down and back up.


----------



## icantpickaname13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey all! First off let me say that I don't have a 6D but i had an almost identical problem pairing my iPhone 5 with my Gopro hero 3. Similar situation and the way i ended up getting it to work was:
1. Turn on wifi (obviously)
2.Turn the phone to airplane mode
3.Go to wifi settings while still in airplane mode and turn wifi back on
4. Select the camera network
5.Boom! you got yourself a network

Again, not saying this will work but it is worth a try because it worked when nothing else would on my Hero 3
Good luck guys!


----------

